# Possible 10 Gal Tank Stand? From IKEA



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Im thinking about using this as a 10 Gal tank stand. According to the site it is made of particle/fiber board but filled with paper . I was wondering if anyone thinks the load bearing capacity of this thing might pass muster on a filled 10 Gal (approximately 100 lbs or so).

It has the proper dimensions for a 10 Gal. (with a little room on each side of the tank).

I think it will hold but want to get other opinions before diving in. I don't have much experience in these sorts of materials so my opinion isn't worth much.

There is also a solid pine one which seems like it would be slightly more sturdy. Here

Sorry For the Double post, put it in the wrong forum the first time...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I think it would work very well as a ten gallon tank stand. You could "test" it by sitting on the display model in the store, assuming you weigh more than 100 pounds and less than 200 pounds. If I wanted to do that I would do it gingerly to start with, having someone watch to see if anything deflect. I don't see how it wouldn't be strong enough, but you never know for sure unless you test it. It would look very good!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

It works. I have a 10g sitting on one now.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

epicfish said:


> It works. I have a 10g sitting on one now.


On which the white fiberboard one or the pine one?


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm curious about this too. I have a 10 gallon I've kinda wanted to set up and this could be a nice cheap stand.

I'd be a bit nervous putting weight on anything Ikea though


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Pine.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

That first one looks like it would be a nice stand. I think I might get one for my mini s. I don't think I would try it with anything heavier though. The pine would be nice for a ten gal though. Wish I had room to put one of my ten gal on its own stand.


----------



## Ravenous (Aug 18, 2008)

I think the first one could be more sturdy, I also like it better . Even though it isn't made of solid lumber, the weight is distributed over a larger area as the vertical supports are wider. I would lay down a decent layer of glue between all of the joints and it should be pretty darn solid. I manage a furniture store and while ikea isn't known for their quality, a lot of stuff you pay top dollar for isn't all that different. Like I said in the other thread, my ikea coffee table is way sturdier than my purpose built aquarium stand.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

What type of glue would you use? Maybe I should add some.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Elmers white glue is actually very good for gluing wood together. It dries very fast, too fast at times. Yellow "carpenters" glue dries slower, but still fast, and is easier to work with as a result. I have used other glues, but I still like those two the best.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Why was my post from the other day deleted? I distinctly remember writing something to the effect of "I'm usually a little skeptical when I see the title 'found this at (random furniture store)', but this thing looks really nice, bj. Say, why not pick up two and flick one my way? ...what, Australia isn't _that_ far!  "

What was so wrong with that??

EDIT: Sorry looks like BJ has double posted the same topic. Talk about confusion!! All is well...as you were.


----------

